# CANON 7D & 5D SERIES CAMERAS ARE DEAD!!!



## Scott Whaley (Mar 3, 2021)

I don't know if this has been covered on this forum yet.  I am a member of a few other photography forums and one of them talks about the death of the 7D and 5D series cameras.  They are being replaced with the mirrorless cameras.  I really like my 7D & 5D cameras.  What a shame they are being discontinued.​


----------



## Soocom1 (Mar 3, 2021)

Evolution. 

The behoming and gnashing of teeth that went on (and still is to some level) over film.


----------



## photoflyer (Mar 3, 2021)

Scott Whaley said:


> I don't know if this has been covered on this forum yet.  I am a member of a few other photography forums and one of them talks about the death of the 7D and 5D series cameras.  They are being replaced with the mirrorless cameras.  I really like my 7D & 5D cameras.  What a shame they are being discontinued.​



I really like my 6D Mark II and was going to get the 7D Mark III but it will never be built.  I got the R6 and honestly, once you shoot one of these, you will be converted.    The list of reasons why is very long.  Now, I'm waiting for the R7 and will get on the list for that, hopefully for delivery this summer.

You'll get great results from your 5D and 7D for years to come.  Nothing can replace the skills you have developed using them,  But some of the capabilities of the new mirrorless cameras will amplify those skills.


----------



## Scott Whaley (Mar 3, 2021)

I hope so.  I am trying to decide if I want to go to the 1d or the R7 when it comes out.


----------



## Soocom1 (Mar 3, 2021)

Well being a bit on the quirky side, I spent around $600 this past three weeks on a $95 D90, a $30 D1x, a $65 85mm, a $80 35-135, a $125 70-210 and a $250 80-400 VR.  


IMO, its the photographer, not the equipment.


----------



## RichieS (Mar 4, 2021)

Doesn't mean that you should stop using them. Mirrorless have their faults. Since it has EVF, its likely to drain power more quickly than OVF

And they're not cheap either, even more expensive than two 5D mkiii


----------



## Space Face (Mar 4, 2021)

Mirrorless might be the future but my 5Dsr has years of life left in it yet.


----------



## RichieS (Mar 4, 2021)

Also, you really shouldn't be upgrading to a new model just because they've release one (or maybe slightly more than one) every year, it should only because you need to get a new model


----------



## Space Face (Mar 4, 2021)

I think if you want something and can afford it, why not get it?  Life's too short not to have it's little pleasures. The doctrine that you need to 'need' something before you get it is nonsensical imo.  For me anyhow.


----------



## Scott Whaley (Mar 4, 2021)

Space Face said:


> I think if you want something and can afford it, why not get it?  Life's too short not to have it's little pleasures. The doctrine that you need to 'need' something before you get it is nonsensical imo.  For me anyhow.


I completely agree.   I believe my next camera will be the 1d.


----------



## photoflyer (Mar 4, 2021)

I was NOT going to go mirrorless just for the sake of getting the shiny new thing.  I got it because it enabled me to get the most out of my investment in L series glass.  

Example:  I just came inside from taking shots of birds: Chickadees.    I have the 100-400 L Mark II and the 1.4 and 2.0 teleconverters.  The 2.0 TC on that lens is F 11.  My 6D can only focus at that F stop in live view.  Not very good for action shots.  The R6 not only does it with ease, it has eye tracking and in body stabilization.  AND, the low light performance is such that I've taken shots at 16000 and 20000 (I was in auto ISO at the time so I didn't know until later what the camera actually used) and was shocked when later I saw the ISO setting.  The shots were remarkably clean. 

So I will keep the 6D Mark II and continue to get great use from in many situations.  But there are other situations, that I shoot regularly, where the R6 is simply a better tool.    The decision is unique to each person's requirements.


----------



## photoflyer (Mar 5, 2021)

Soocom1 said:


> Well being a bit on the quirky side, I spent around $600 this past three weeks on a $95 D90, a $30 D1x, a $65 85mm, a $80 35-135, a $125 70-210 and a $250 80-400 VR.



I don't know if that is so unusual.  I still wish I had the 1965 VW Bug my folks let me drive in High School.  No bells, Not whistles.  No FM.  But, loads of fun to drive.


----------



## Original katomi (Mar 6, 2021)

I have used  mirrorless in the past.
I did not like them, I am going to stick my old 7d


----------



## daveo228i (Mar 6, 2021)

I don’t know but my 40D and 7D are going strong from when I bought them new, some years ago. See no need to support planned obsolescence. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## WAB (Aug 24, 2021)

I use a 5dii and a 7D and they're both fine.  I'm not really bothered about what the latest models are coming out, though I might upgrade to a 5Diii for the better focus.

But my cameras still produce some great images if I point them in the right direction.


----------



## jcdeboever (Aug 24, 2021)

I love to use my WWII folder camera and it doesn't manual or auto focus, just zone / distance. It has no meter. They must have felt similar to @Scott Whaley back in the day when range finders started showing up on them. Mirrorless and lightweight is now king. Canon seems to be ahead of the game with their AF system.


----------



## photoflyer (Aug 24, 2021)

jcdeboever said:


> I love to use my WWII folder camera and it doesn't manual or auto focus, just zone / distance. It has no meter. They must have felt similar to @Scott Whaley back in the day when range finders started showing up on them. Mirrorless and lightweight is now king. Canon seems to be ahead of the game with their AF system.



Reminds me of how much I enjoyed driving the family 1965 VW Bug when I was in High School.  Air cooled, metal dash, 6 volt electrical system:  simple, fun!


----------



## JohnTorcasio (Sep 3, 2021)

I use my trusty 1dx Mark II and won't be moving to mirrorless cameras anytime soon


----------



## SilencedNine (Oct 9, 2021)

Hey I just bought a used 6d mk ii (first FF) and tickled to death to have it.


----------



## photoflyer (Oct 9, 2021)

SilencedNine said:


> Hey I just bought a used 6d mk ii (first FF) and tickled to death to have it.


I just got a 7D Mark II even though I have a 6D Mark II and R6.  You're going to like the 6D MII and you probably got it for a great price.  Shot this today with my "new" 7D MII.


----------



## SilencedNine (Oct 9, 2021)

photoflyer said:


> I just got a 7D Mark II even though I have a 6D Mark II and R6.  You're going to like the 6D MII and you probably got it for a great price.  Shot this today with my "new" 7D MII.
> 
> View attachment 249317


Beautiful shot! So now that I have a newer FF, I want to upgrade my crop to something newer with similar features to the mk ii. I don't think this ever ends.


----------



## Donde (Nov 7, 2021)

I have an aging 7D ll and have popped for a Eos R5. Seems to offer a lot more.


----------



## weepete (Nov 7, 2021)

I just can't see me getting a mirrorless until I'm forced to. Sure, the feature set is great but I just feel like the Canon EVFs haven't got good enough yet. Every time I put my eye to one it instantly feels like there's a barrier that takes me out of the shot. 

The good thing about old film cameras is they were pretty much mechanical, so can stay functional for much longer than the electronics of modern cameras. 

It's also given me another dilemma, with thoughts about long term use of quality glass. With film and the longevity of mechanical bodies you could use the glass for a lifetime without worrying about it too much, but nowadays the complex electronics pretty much puts a finite lifespan on both. I find that massivley discouraging now when considering new purchaces.


----------



## photoflyer (Nov 7, 2021)

Donde said:


> I have an aging 7D ll and have popped for a Eos R5. Seems to offer a lot more


I have an R6 and got tired of waiting for an R7 so a few weeks ago I got a 7D Mark II.


----------



## AlgarveCyclist (Nov 9, 2021)

weepete said:


> I just can't see me getting a mirrorless until I'm forced to. Sure, the feature set is great but I just feel like the Canon EVFs haven't got good enough yet. Every time I put my eye to one it instantly feels like there's a barrier that takes me out of the shot.
> 
> The good thing about old film cameras is they were pretty much mechanical, so can stay functional for much longer than the electronics of modern cameras.
> 
> It's also given me another dilemma, with thoughts about long term use of quality glass. With film and the longevity of mechanical bodies you could use the glass for a lifetime without worrying about it too much, but nowadays the complex electronics pretty much puts a finite lifespan on both. I find that massivley discouraging now when considering new purchaces.


If you prefer OVF for the real-World view as opposed to what the electronics are creating, then yeah, you'll always feel that there is a barrier of sorts. 

Have you tried the EVF's in the R5 and R3? They are hugely improved over the RP and R. I could never go back to OVF and be happy with it now. I like that I now see what the camera 'see's' and what the images will look like with my current settings as opposed to what I hope they will be and so make minor adjustments if necessary. I did find my R a bit laggy and had to adapt to that but the R5 has no such issues. 

Ultimately though, you will never be forced only use one system - you can still use film and mech glass if you want and never use electronic systems; plenty of used stock available. Equally, you can use DSLR's and EF glass or you can adopt Mirrorless and RF glass. We aren't being forced into anything yet - new tech is optional and there is nothing wrong with the older tech when it comes to creating wonderful photographs.


----------



## terry_g (Nov 9, 2021)

I have 50D and a 6D mk1. I won't be replacing them any time soon.


----------



## RVsForFun (Nov 9, 2021)

"I think if you want something and can afford it, why not get it? Life's too short not to have it's little pleasures. The doctrine that you need to 'need' something before you get it is nonsensical imo. For me anyhow."

Yo' dam' straight! As long as you ain't betting the mortgage on a back-alley crap game, waiting until you're 75 to buy that car you've always wanted or get that hobby going is the wrong attitude.


----------



## ronlane (Nov 9, 2021)

Scott Whaley said:


> I don't know if this has been covered on this forum yet.  I am a member of a few other photography forums and one of them talks about the death of the 7D and 5D series cameras.  They are being replaced with the mirrorless cameras.  I really like my 7D & 5D cameras.  What a shame they are being discontinued.​



Have you tried any of the new Canon mirrorless (R, RP, R6 or R5)? I spent about 2 hours using the R5 adapted to my EF glass last weekend and the files are awesome. The advantages of the mirrorless are so much better with just the weight savings alone. BUT - the AF on the R5 and R6 is the most incredible thing I've used. (And I shoot with 2 Canon 1Dx's)

Change is new and scary but not having that weight and the eye AF is killer. Saving my pennies, nickels, dimes, quarters and other piece of currency I can to get me one as soon as possible.

But that being said, the 5D and the 7D bodies will still be around for some time, just not updated.


----------



## Scott Whaley (Nov 9, 2021)

ronlane said:


> Have you tried any of the new Canon mirrorless (R, RP, R6 or R5)? I spent about 2 hours using the R5 adapted to my EF glass last weekend and the files are awesome. The advantages of the mirrorless are so much better with just the weight savings alone. BUT - the AF on the R5 and R6 is the most incredible thing I've used. (And I shoot with 2 Canon 1Dx's)
> 
> Change is new and scary but not having that weight and the eye AF is killer. Saving my pennies, nickels, dimes, quarters and other piece of currency I can to get me one as soon as possible.
> 
> But that being said, the 5D and the 7D bodies will still be around for some time, just not updated.


I'm hoping to get the R3 in the very near future.


----------



## ronlane (Nov 9, 2021)

Scott Whaley said:


> I'm hoping to get the R3 in the very near future.



I don't blame you there. I got to shoot a few frames with it too but they wouldn't loan it out to use outside.


----------



## RVsForFun (Nov 10, 2021)

WAB said:


> I use a 5dii and a 7D and they're both fine.  I'm not really bothered about what the latest models are coming out, though I might upgrade to a 5Diii for the better focus.
> 
> But my cameras still produce some great images if I point them in the right direction.


If you're buying a new camera, I'd say do the new tech (go to mirrorless).


----------



## RacePhoto (Nov 20, 2021)

Yes I'm a little late for this fest, but as someone who's main cameras are a couple of 50-Ds, (a 40-D for time lapse, three 20-Ds and a drawer full of 10-D for remote and experimental projects) I'll be likely to someday get an R something when I'm forced to go more modern. Good part, in my opinion, is most of the development and adjustments, will be standard and side issues that can pop up will be better resolved.

I bought and EOS-M when they came out. I'm really impressed. It's a nice fun camera and my main attraction was APS-C sensor in a pocketable camera. If you have a large pocket. I think the M line is also a dead end now? I'm happy I got introduced to mirrorless with a nice toy.

Good to watch and the R seems to be the future. I'm not one to jump ahead and I can wait, but I also look forward to the day I need to replace my main camera. Lenses, not so excited, because I keep mine forever, unless I sell them. I've never ruined, dropped, broken or had a lens fail... Yet!  🤫

 With an adapter, all the EF lenses have worked on the EOS-M that's enough for me to be confident the R will work even better.

No I never saw a personal need for a 7-D or a 5-D for myself. I do own a 1Ds II which is mostly unused.


----------

